# Bad mites



## ak wilderness (Dec 7, 2012)

My goats have lice really bad. I dusted with DE and essential oil as soon as i noticed and it brought the numbers down. I bought some Para Spray fronm the holistic horse website and spot treated, has anyone used that before and how did it work, i'm wondering if every inch of them needs covered? I had a little bit of sulfur that i used on their back and have more coming. How much and how often do you use sulfur. Is that all i need to use, they are also getting msm granuals in their feed. i changed their bedding and am about to again the lice are really persistant. I also trimmed the bucks hair but we don't clip the goats in general. I've read warm weather and clipping can help but don't think its warm enough for that here in Alaska yet.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't know what msm is & most of what you've listed olther than DE I haven't used before.

If they have lice I use CYLENCE, if your feed stores don't carry it you can order it from Jefferslivestock.com. Use that on all your goats & again in 3 weeks. Clean their bedding areas, use DE on the bedding areas & their bedding.

If you shave the goats that will also help but if it's too cold there still you don't want to shave them.


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 25, 2010)

Is there something that would work for both lice and mites if I'm not positive what they have? I know they have something - I was brushing them out yesterday and about had a heart attack when I saw the missing hair on the legs, irritated skin, flaky scabby things, yuck. Poor goats! I think it might actually be mites, based on an article I read on goatbiology.com (I think that's the website, I don't have it up anymore). The title of this thread is about mites, but the OP's content talks about lice, so... maybe they are unsure as well? Anyway, it would be nice if I could find something that works double duty, just in case, and is also safe for pregnant does.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Cylence.

http://www.jefferspet.com/cylence/camid/liv/cp/16253/


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Ivomec dewormer helps too.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Here's a link with some good information on the parasites. http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-control-external-parasites-on-your-goats.html


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

I know that since people are using Ivomec for internal parasites it can be a good double duty solution. 

For almost all animals and plants (except those pollinated by bees) I like 5% Sevin Dust. It is probably the safest insecticide out there to dust animals with. I use it on my rabbits if they need something, and friends use it on their cats. Rabbits and cats are some of the most sensitive animals there are. It is even safer than many of the so called "organic" insecticides. It will clear up lice and mites on chickens, rabbits, cats, and I have even used it on cattle, though, since they stand out in the rain there is probably something better.

The great thing is that is not only effective, it is very safe. If your animals already have an bad infestation you need to dust three times, a week apart. The generic chemical name is Carbaryl (1-napthyl N-methalcarbamate) The are now making it in a 10% dust but it is not needed that strong especially on animals. It is very toxic to bees, so never dust anything like cucumbers or squash or any flowers or plants that bees pollinate.

My kids are grown now, but I didn't really want them around many of the insecticides like malathion, nicotine sulfate, parathion, etc which are all a harm to animals and the environment in general.


----------



## noeskimo (Mar 17, 2011)

Sounds like you're trying to go natural/organic and I don't know of any good "organic" way to get rid of lice or mites. You need the BIG guns.


----------



## onebizebee (May 12, 2011)

Yep I agree bring on the big guns and kill the buggers then maintain with organic. Much easier to do that way.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Lorelai said:


> Is there something that would work for both lice and mites if I'm not positive what they have? I know they have something - I was brushing them out yesterday and about had a heart attack when I saw the missing hair on the legs, irritated skin, flaky scabby things, yuck. Poor goats! I think it might actually be mites, based on an article I read on goatbiology.com (I think that's the website, I don't have it up anymore). The title of this thread is about mites, but the OP's content talks about lice, so... maybe they are unsure as well? Anyway, it would be nice if I could find something that works double duty, just in case, and is also safe for pregnant does.



What your describing sounds like Mites to me & no Cylence will not work for mites.
http://www.goatbiology.com/mites.html


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

ak wilderness said:


> My goats have lice really bad.


I would just give them 2-4cc ivermectin depending on weight. It will solve the problem the same day.


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 25, 2010)

Backfourty said:


> What your describing sounds like Mites to me & no Cylence will not work for mites.
> http://www.goatbiology.com/mites.html


Is injectible Ivermectin the only thing that will work on mites? And what would the dosage be for adult goats? Is it safe for pregnant does?

http://www.jefferspet.com/injectable-ivermectin/camid/liv/cp/0028146/


----------



## trnubian (Mar 19, 2005)

Ivermectin 1% injectable given as an injection. 1cc per 50 pounds. Repeat in 10 days. This will clear up lice and mites both. I have tried the Zipcide dust and that works sometimes if it is just lice but mites you NEED to use the ivermectin.


----------



## ak wilderness (Dec 7, 2012)

Sorry for the confusion on my post i'm pretty sure what they have are mites, they are flatish and i can't tell if they are biting or sucking mites. Don't know what lice look like. I already ordered cylence but you say it won't work on mites? ugg. Maybe i'll order the ivermectin. I knew it was mites but somewhere in all the reading my mind switched to lice and now i ordered the wrong product. Information can get so overwhelming, there is so much to wade through. Is there a milk withdrawl time or slaughter time. Just looked at wendle's link and maybe we are dealing with lice not mites. Wish there were pics of both.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Lorelai said:


> Is injectible Ivermectin the only thing that will work on mites? And what would the dosage be for adult goats? Is it safe for pregnant does?
> 
> http://www.jefferspet.com/injectable-ivermectin/camid/liv/cp/0028146/


http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/f28/worms-wormers-21389/

The link above gives info for using wormers on pregnant does', I would follow that advice when using the injectible too.
You can try washing the affected area with a diluted bleach water & then using MTG on the same area & see if that helps but Mites are tough & most likely you'll eventually need to use the Ivermectin injectible when you can to get rid of them.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Mites are not visible. Is you are seeing bugs, it's lice.

http://www.goatbiology.com/mites.html


----------



## ak wilderness (Dec 7, 2012)

I found pictures and it is definately lice like alice said, they are visable. So Is the cylence very effective at eliminating them, still thinking of getting ivomec.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes, it is effective.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

It doesn't matter whether they are lice or mites. Just get a tube of horse ivermectin, and dose them. It will kill them within an hour, and costs like $5 or less. Pregnancy doesn't matter either. Ivermectin is safe in pregnancy.


----------



## ak wilderness (Dec 7, 2012)

How much ivermectin to you recomend giveing them from a tube of horse stuff? Mekasmom i see earlier you said 2-4cc was that the injectable? I prefer not to use needles. The ivermectin wormers i read at jeffers didn't mention lice though, is there a brand you prefer?
Alice, how long until they start to die off with cylence?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Never have had lice. Sorry! No info.  My answer was research based.

(knock on wood)


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

ak wilderness said:


> How much ivermectin to you recomend giveing them from a tube of horse stuff? Mekasmom i see earlier you said 2-4cc was that the injectable? I prefer not to use needles. The ivermectin wormers i read at jeffers didn't mention lice though, is there a brand you prefer?
> Alice, how long until they start to die off with cylence?


Ivomec is the 1% stuff that doses at 4cc per 100lb for goats. Most goats are smaller than that, so dosage runs 2-4cc depending on weight. 
The horse stuff is 1.87%, so you use less than 4cc per 100lb. But, ivermectin is somewhat forgiving in goats, so it isn't rocket science. Depending on weight, I personally would go about 2.5-3cc per 100 lb. 
Honestly, I just get a good pea sized glop on my finger and rub it on the underside of the lip inside the mouth.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

i'd take mekasmoms advice and dose every thing on the farm with ivomec .if your goats have them its a safe bet chickens pigs cows horse all are in the same trouble .i'v used ivermedicin on every thing even my dogs and rabbits with great results .caution i'v heard some sheep dogs it can't be used on.you can squirt the injectable type into the mouth but the pasteworks good


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It is my understanding that lice are host specific. In other words, goat lice may not infect other critters such as horses and chickens.

Wikipedia:
Most lice are scavengers, feeding on skin and other debris found on the host's body, but some species feed on sebaceous secretions and blood. *Most are found only on specific types of animals, and, in some cases, only to a particular part of the body; some animals are known to host up to fifteen different species, although one to three is typical for mammals, and two to six for birds.* For example, in humans, different species of louse inhabit the scalp and pubic hair. Lice generally cannot survive for long if removed from their host.[1]


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd give the injectable ivomec orally, myself, and then dust with sevin once a week for three weeks. Ivomec will get the live lice and the sevin will kill anything that hatches later.


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

This thread is making me itchy.


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 25, 2010)

Okay, so if I'm understanding these posts correctly, injectable Ivermectin will definitely work, but given orally, Ivermectin can work as well? Or will it only work orally for lice, and not mites? I'm fairly certain what my goats are on the mites side of things. 

Another question. I have a doe due to kid on May 20, and I was planning to deworm the day after kidding, as is recommended. We have one more doe due on June 20. Our third doe was dewormed on April 6 after she miscarried/ aborted. I want to get these little suckers OFF of my goats, but I also don't want to overdo on the worming schedule, know what I mean?

If it's going to be injectable Ivermectin, then is Jeffers the best place to purchase it? We only have a handful of goats, so that bottle would last us a LONG time, so I'm not sure if there are places that sell a smaller bottle. Anyone know? I guess this is okay, because I already have a handful of items to purchase (Probios, Selenium/Vitamin E gel, etc) anyway...


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Yes, you can give the injectable ivermectin orally. It's the cheapest way to buy it -- much cheaper than buying horse paste. 

Check your local feed store before mail ordering it. I was going to mail order from Jeffers this week, and my local feed store had the same med cheaper.

ETA: I personally hate giving ivermectin injections. I've SEEN gas gangrene caused by an ivomec shot in a horse -- the horse died. As far as I'm concerned, the risk is too high to give it as a shot. Fortunately, it's a very, very safe drug given orally. 

(Note: It can also be absorbed through the skin. Keep this in mind when dosing it. It probably won't hurt you if you get it on your skin, but you will be effectively dewormed ...)


----------



## ak wilderness (Dec 7, 2012)

The horse bimectin paste seems cheeper to me. Not sure which is best to use but a tube of paste is $2.59 and treats 1250 lbs of horse and a 50ml bottle if injectable ivomec treats 5500lbs of cattle but cost $35.69. That is from Valley Vet. Not sure what the copmarison would be for goat doses though.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Lorelai said:


> Okay, so if I'm understanding these posts correctly, injectable Ivermectin will definitely work, but given orally, Ivermectin can work as well? Or will it only work orally for lice, and not mites? I'm fairly certain what my goats are on the mites side of things.


Yes, yes, to your questions.

When the doe kids, on the same day, give her Valbazen. You only give it to does that are not pregnant, so immediately after kidding is the best time.
If the doe is pregnant, then you can use either ivermectin or fenbendazole.

I just buy up the horse paste whenever I find it on sale for $3 or less. It is cheaper than buying the bottle of ivomec, but I do have some of that too.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I think the CYLENCE works better for Lice than Ivermectin given anyway but that's what works here for me.

As for mites the Ivermectin given orally will wok OK but when I've had a goat with mites(twice over the years) I also rubbed the Ivermectin Horse paste right on the crusty affected area after cleaning the area 1st with MTG. I did that every other day for about 2 weeks & they cleared up. Mites are really tough to get rid of depending on the type of mite the goat has.


----------

